# Was troubleshooting RF remote, Roamio now stuck in IR mode



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Previously...I was experiencing the issue where every 4th or 5th key press would switch to IR (show RED light). It seems I wasn't the only one. 

Though In a poor attempt to Troubleshoot...I attempted to re-pair the remote. Following some of the steps here and on the Tivo site. (CLEAR-ENTER-CLEAR-221-CLEAR...CLEAR-ENTER-CLEAR-220-CLEAR...TIVO+POWER-ThumbsDOwnx3-ENTER)

Now...I'm stuck (in a crappy spot), the remote only works in IR (RED). I get to the Blinking Yellow phase...but only TIVO+C will stop that. 

Anyone have any straightforward step-by-step methods to get me out of my STUCK IN THE "IR" MUD state?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo + C switches to IR mode, Tivo + D switches to RF mode.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

I've noticed the same problem with my TiVo Roamio remote switching to IR occasionally. Most all of the time, the light flashes yellow when I press a button. But sometimes, the light flashes red when I press a button and if I'm not pointing the remote at the TiVo, nothing happens. This is really becoming annoying!

Have you found out what causes this or how to prevent the problem?


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

For my remote...Tivo+C works (IR of course). But Tivo+D will not switch to RF.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

Any chance you've changed the unit number unintentionally?


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Not sure elborak, can you explain? Would doing that stop RF from working, while at the same time keeping IR functionality?


----------

